# [OT]³ Name eines hübschen Mädchens

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab ne Frage: 

Ich hab angeschaut [OT] Wie sieht eure Arbeitsoberfläche aus und hab dein Screenshot gesehen ( http://www.gaming4ever.org/downloads/e16_snapshot.jpg ) und bin schon fast in sie verliebt; ich bin anime fan aber ich erkenne sie gar nicht, wer ist sie? Oder handelt es sich nur um Fanart?

Kennst die jemand?

@modis: bitte nicht hauen, ich MUSS es wissen, damit ich endlich in Ruhe schlafen kann   :Cool: 

----------

## hoschi

da hänge ich mich gleich ran:

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/Juho_Ojajarvi.png

mehr bilder in der art bzw. hübsche mädels die so aussehen??!

deviantart kennt wohl jeder, aber sonst?

----------

## slick

@ hoschi

Welche meinst Du? Die mit der Nuss?   :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

 *slick wrote:*   

> @ hoschi
> 
> Welche meinst Du? Die mit der Nuss?  

 

*gacker*

Ja, die ist knuffig.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

@hoschi

Aber mal ganz im Ernst, ich glaube das Bild habe ich schonmal gesehen. Weiß nurnichtmehr wo!!  :Sad: 

----------

## sarahb523

So jetzt werd ich mal das rätsel lösen! Das bin ich *grins*! 

Ok naja so groß sind meine augen zum glück nich. Ich hoffe das die animee mädels nie kontaktlinsen brauchen, das wird ja sonst teuer  :Very Happy: 

BTW die mit der Nuss find ich am besten  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

@ pablo_supertux

Hmm... Blöde Frage, wieso fragst Du nicht https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=12019 ?? Hat doch das Bild als Avatar.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *slick wrote:*   

> @ pablo_supertux
> 
> Hmm... Blöde Frage, wieso fragst Du nicht https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=12019 ?? Hat doch das Bild als Avatar.

 

Hatte ich schon (bevor ich das hier angefgangen hab), ich war sogar der zweiter, der ihn sowas gefragt hat, aber mondauge wusste es nicht mehr   :Crying or Very sad:  ICH WILL DIESES BILD   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber mal ganz im Ernst, ich glaube das Bild habe ich schonmal gesehen. Weiß nurnichtmehr wo!!
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube im gleichen Thread  [OT] Wie sieht eure Arbeitsoberfläche aus

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW die mit der Nuss find ich am besten 
> 
> 

 

Ich auch  :Smile: 

----------

## logon

Ich weiss das bei solchen Sachen Sinnfragen meistens nicht gern gesehen sind und ich will wirklich niemandem auf den Schlips treten. Aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen...

WEN ZUM TEUFEL INTERESSIERT DER NAME VON NER COMIC FIGUR?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *logon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WEN ZUM TEUFEL INTERESSIERT DER NAME VON NER COMIC FIGUR?

 

mich.

Wenn ich nur könnte, würde ich mich am liebsten in einer Anime Figur verwandeln und in der Anime Welt mein Glück versuchen, bis heute ist Rei Ayanami (Neon Genesis Evangelion) meine größte Liebe  :Smile: 

----------

## leuenberger

@pablo_supertux

Das gibt aber ein böse Erwachen, wenn Du  von dem Tripp wieder runter bist  :Cool: 

----------

## ian!

Leute, nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ihr habt doch stark was an der Gondel.  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Hey hey hey.. nix gegen Anime Fans bitte  :Smile:  Das ist nicht nur Anime, das ist eine neue Welt mit neuer Erfahrung  :Smile:  Und eins steht fest: Anime ist kein Comic

So, zu diesem Bild:

Ich hab das zufällig gefunden und mir mit Gimp nen Avatar draus gemacht, hauptsächlich weil ich finde, dass sie gut zu meinem Nick passt. Leider weiß ich nicht wie die Dame heißt, nur dass sie super gut aussieht ^^ Den Link zum download hab ich dem pablo auch schon geschickt  :Smile: 

und @pablo: Ich weiß nicht ob ich Rei so toll fände... die is immer so apathisch und irgendwie psychomäßig drauf.. Katsuragi wär mir zu aufgedreht und Asuka ist viel zu hektisch ^^ Mit Katsuragi würd ich gern mal n Bier trinken, aber ich glaub die würd mich lockerst unter den Tisch saufen...

Mireill Bouquet wär schon eher so ne Frau in meiner Richtung... Lina Inverse hätte auch was, aber ich glaub ich würd die Lache ihrer "Freundin" net auf Dauer abkönnen  :Smile:  Da würde ich wohl doch eher Deedo vorziehen ^^

mondauge

----------

## baka

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Anime ist kein Comic

 

Ja, stimmt, Manga sind Comics und Anime sind Cartoon  :Razz: 

----------

## Frink

http://crayon.deviantart.com/ <- frag den doch mal

----------

## mondauge

guter Tipp. Danke  :Smile:  Der hat noch viel mehr coole Bilder ^^

----------

## cng

ich wollte mal schauen, ob ich was finde.. aber da gibt es nur xxx bilder.

ich wusste gar nicht, dass man das so toll zeichnen kann   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich Rei so toll fände... die is immer so apathisch und irgendwie psychomäßig drauf.
> 
> 

 

das ist genau der Grund, warum sie mir so gefällt  :Smile: 

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Katsuragi wär mir zu aufgedreht und Asuka ist viel zu hektisch. ^^ Mit Katsuragi würd ich gern mal n Bier trinken, aber ich glaub die würd mich lockerst unter den Tisch saufen...
> 
> 

 

Ja, allerding, aber Katsuragi Misato sieht auch für ihre 30 Jahre gut aus, Asuka mag ich gar nicht, hab sie nie gemocht.

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Lina Inverse hätte auch was, aber ich glaub ich würd die Lache ihrer "Freundin" net auf Dauer abkönnen  Da würde ich wohl doch eher Deedo vorziehen ^^
> 
> 

 

Lina ist viel zu jüng und auch komplett verrückt  :Smile:  aber trotzdem tolles Mädchen und tolles Anime.

Übrigens: Weiß jemand von euch, wann das 9. Band von Neon Genesis Evangelion ruaskommt? Ich warte schon mehr als ein Jahr drauf  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## hoschi

dummes ice-age...

ps: ich hatte das bild mal von gnome.org

----------

## Sas

Ey, Ice Age war der beste Film 2002, Manni ist einfach genial =)

----------

## Frink

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich warte schon mehr als ein Jahr drauf 

 

nicht nur du  :Smile: 

----------

